# Selling my Playstation 3 superslim



## DatAhole (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Guys, I am not sure if this is the place for doing this or not, But I have a playstation 3 superslim that I am tired of now, Its 5 months old, still in warranty comes with 4 games, and a 120 GB hdd, msge me or reply here.


----------

